# Trailer BBQ Grill to Smoker Question



## ledjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey there everyone! I've been lurking and checking out everyone's builds and lemme say WOW! Lots of knowledge and skills!!

Here is my new purchase. Slightly neglected, but lots of promise. The biggest thing is there is no firebox. I have a lead on a small compressor tank, my neighbor of 5 years owns a commercial compressor business and said that he might have a tank that would work for me, otherwise I'll have to build one. The whole size thing escapes me. I did manage to take some measurements:

Circumference: 87.5 Inches

Width:27.5 Inches

Length: 44.5 Inches

My plan is to move the gas cooker forward, remove the brace, add the firebox. I would then block and brace the forward part of the tongue add some decking for a cage and a wood rack. Suggestions would certainly be most welcome and encouraged!













0912131652b.jpg



__ ledjunkie
__ Sep 12, 2013


















0912131652a.jpg



__ ledjunkie
__ Sep 12, 2013





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/254788/width/350/height/700[/IMG
[GALLERY="media, 254787"][/GALLERY]


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2013)

You could put the FB where the other "thing" is and run 3-4-5 6" pipes into the smoker just above the bottom of the tank/CookChamber...   Install a heat shield/sideways flow plate...   You'd need at least an 8500 cu. in. tank for a FB...   CC is about 25,200 cu. in.

Check out Spankerchiefs build....  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104979/rear-facing-reverse-flow-barbecue-trailer/140

Very similar.......   Dave


----------



## ledjunkie (Sep 13, 2013)

Dave,
Thanks for the advice and the link spankerchief has it going on with that build!

I'm not sure how big the tank is my buddy is offering, I'm going to stop by the shop this evening to see. Thanks for the numbers too I am very challenged in the math dept.

I plan on moving that "thing" first. It is just a crude gas burner. I may try to use it as it is or replace the "jet" with a real burner But that is way down the priority list for me.

Lots of potential. I paid below scrap value for it so it was a no-brainer.


----------



## ledjunkie (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok, I stopped by my buddy's shop today he saw me roll in and met me at the bay door all excited. We rummaged around a bit and found several candidates, as we walked back into the shop he was showing me the giant 2 phase and single phase compressors he had rebuilt from scrap and had sold and other he was selling. Sweet! Then he turned and said  "This one is garbage, motor locked and it isn't worth fixing. Can you use it? If not I have others but this one is right here. Just let me strip it and its yours."

So I have the tank. It should work if not I'll see if he will turn loose of the larger one.

Diameter: 47 Inches
Length: 27 Inches













15gal Tank.jpg



__ ledjunkie
__ Sep 13, 2013


















Firebox tank.jpg



__ ledjunkie
__ Sep 13, 2013


----------



## ledjunkie (Sep 13, 2013)

I found a build similar to what I'm planning.

http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35327&sid=22251c3753e98b27386396b8969c1540


----------



## daveomak (Sep 13, 2013)

So if I understand the numbers for the tank you picked up,  it's 27" diameter and 47" in length... = 27,000 cubic inches...   That is bigger than the Cook Chamber..... It will work for a fire box...  Fill it on Monday and re stoke the fire on Wednesday....     perfect...    Might look a little odd but if it works very well, who cares....   Dave


----------



## ledjunkie (Sep 13, 2013)

Evening there Dave,

Thanks for responding.

I think the numbers are messed up, probably my fault.  Numbers are not my friend due to a mild case of dyslexia. I tend to transpose quite a bit as hard as I try not to. lol

No it is 43 inches around and 27 inches long.

I have done more digging around and the Diamond Plate Pit design is near about what I am looking to imitate to a degree.

Here is another I found:












DSC04293.jpg



__ ledjunkie
__ Sep 13, 2013


















DSC04289.jpg



__ ledjunkie
__ Sep 13, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Sep 13, 2013)

That's about 3600 cu. in....   about 40% of a good sized fire box....  It would work but you will be filling it with fuel continually.....     Dave


----------



## ledjunkie (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok, slightly disappointed here. No worries we will figure something out. Thanks for the number crunching. Mr. Dave. I scoured the net and came up with some great ideas and drew up some sketches. I just need to scrounge up some steel. Most of the scrap yards here wont sell scrap except by the rail car load. :( but I'll see what  I can find.

I wish I still had the fabrication shop I worked at. It has been since 1999 since I burned a rod. Only metal working tools I have now are some clamps and a angle grinder lol. My buddy has a buzz box, and if push comes to shove I'll rent something.

Thanks a bunch.
Led


----------



## ledjunkie (Sep 16, 2013)

After doing some number cruching on my own using the following formula:

π X dia2 X length
3.146x175x47.5= 26151.125 cu in

26151.125 cu in/231= 113.208 gallons

113.208/3= 37.736 gallons

So it looks like I'll need roughly a 40 gallon tank.


I found a 50 gallon tank about 45 miles away. I might get it Friday unless something closer shows up.


----------



## truckerbob (Sep 18, 2013)

A hot water tank would be ideal for your fire box. Mine is small for my build, but I made the opening larger and it seems to work well. Take a look at my build, and ask questions if you have any.


----------



## migraine (Sep 18, 2013)

"π X dia2 X length"

ok, it's been a while but shouldn't it be

Pi  *X*  radius squared  *X*    lenght ?

3.14 *X* (17.5x17.5)   *X* 47   *=  *area?


----------



## truckerbob (Sep 23, 2013)

Migraine, that is correct, it is radius ^2, not diameter.


----------

